# Dolphins Killed



## Scott R (Dec 14, 2014)

Anybody else heard about this?  Disgusting to say the least.


http://www.pnj.com/story/news/2014/12/08/noaa-investigating-violent-deaths-dolphins/20108231/


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 16, 2014)

^Yea I agree

Somebody got tired of them snatchin their poached snapper off the hook is my guess


----------



## 2degrees (Dec 21, 2014)

They are a big problem for fishermen.... but I hate to see any animal suffer.


----------



## Scott R (Dec 21, 2014)

They can definitely be a little aggravating when fishing.  Never crossed my mind to shoot one though.


----------



## 2degrees (Dec 21, 2014)

LOL I have wanted to trow a stick of dynamite on them before.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 21, 2014)

2degrees said:


> LOL I have wanted to trow a stick of dynamite on them before.



Ditto


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds fishy. $2500 and $5000 reward leading to an arrest but the perp will be fined up to $100,000. Arent these the same people that train dolphins to do tricks for fish?


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 28, 2015)

What is the difference in being shot, and violently shot?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2015)

cklem said:


> What is the difference in being shot, and violently shot?



Drama. 
They are aggravating and excellent bait and mackerel theives.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 28, 2015)

Need a season on them.

Must be a way to cook em'...

Just like all the "greenie" crap.
OVER PROTECT then you have a problem.

No, I don't shoot dolphin. They do cause a LOT of problems
for fisheries though.

Been out from Clearwater, when I used to live there.
Mostly Johns Pass or the Skyway..
Couldn't hardly get a line out cause they learned to
"follow" tourist boats.. Feeding them what?






FISH!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep, they are aggravating.  I quickly lost the "oh look, a dolphin" mentality after living in FL a while.

But no, I wouldn't purposely kill one.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 29, 2015)

Its amazing how they can scale a 20lb snapper in 1 second. Then strip it off the hook the next second without getting hung.
Ive pulled in quite a few fish that were 99% scale free.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Need a season on them.
> 
> Must be a way to cook em'...
> 
> ...



When my wife was  a little kid, she said some guy her dad knew killed one and cooked it like a pig-pickin. Said it was red meat and tasted like fishy beef.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 29, 2015)

That's terrible. Must be more of a regional thing... jewfish are way more aggravating here.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 29, 2015)

You talking grouper "jew fish" as in the giant
ones you can't keep or something that some of us
may not know about?

I kinda' LOVE grouper.. On a samich. Fried or grilled.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 29, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> When my wife was  a little kid, she said some guy her dad knew killed one and cooked it like a pig-pickin. Said it was red meat and tasted like fishy beef.



That's the way sturgeon used to taste before they got "protected".  I know of one dolphin or porpoise here that needs to go.  It is in a bay and likes to knock around and tip 14 ft johnboats. Nobody has fallen out yet but it seems aggressive to me.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 29, 2015)

Cashvaluerecovery said:


> Sounds fishy. $2500 and $5000 reward leading to an arrest but the perp will be fined up to $100,000. Arent these the same people that train dolphins to do tricks for fish?



Most wildlife "perps' ain't got 100K.. 

New rule needs to be like jet ski.. get within
a certain distance of the boat and get shot..

Just kiddin' folks.

Don't be shootin' no dolphin.

Jet ski.. Maybe..


----------



## 2degrees (Jan 30, 2015)

I would love to see if I could tag one using something less than a 50wide... maybe a Penn 4/0.   I do not understand how they never get hooked.  They will run out 100 yards of line and then get the fish.  I think the have hands.


----------



## 2degrees (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Scrapy (Feb 1, 2015)

Dolphin is great to eat.  The reason it is called Mahi Mahi is because they can't use the word dolphin and get somebody to buy it.  We locally still call porpoise a dolphin ,"flipper". LOL . Those were porpoise in the article, not dolphin.


----------



## Scott R (Feb 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Dolphin is great to eat.  The reason it is called Mahi Mahi is because they can't use the word dolphin and get somebody to buy it.  We locally still call porpoise a dolphin ,"flipper". LOL . Those were porpoise in the article, not dolphin.




There is a difference in the 2.  I'm still about positive it's dolphins that all the bait stealing and getting close to boats...not porpoises.   

I've been wrong before though

http://www.diffen.com/difference/Dolphin_vs_Porpoise

http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/dolphin_porpoise.html


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes sir Big7! Jewfish as in the outdated name of the present day Goliath grouper. I think the Jewfish name was dropped in the politically correct movement.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 2, 2015)

Dolphin, dolphin fish, mahi mahi, dorado. are the same fish. Good to eat, fight like crazy.

Names are confusing with "Flipper" dolphin.


----------

